# No carga modulos con modprobe

## kevinlll4

He seguido el tutorial del gentoo español al pie de la letra, al reiniciar y usar lsmod veo que esta en blanco ,

$lsmod

Module                  Size             Used by

En otros links veo que dice porque quizas he instalado un kernel monolitico,o no monte proc , pero  viendo el archivo de configuracion /usr/src/linux/.config , veo que este si esta lleno, ademas de que si monte proc antes de hacer chroot.

trato de subir un modulo con  modprobe atl1c(el de mi ethernet) , el ultimo no lo reconoce , a pesar de que se encuentra en la ruta /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/sources/drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/atl1c/atl1c.ko.

saliendo el siguiente mensaje :

```
$modprobe atl1c
```

modprobe:FATAL:Module atl1c not found in /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo .

cuando trato de cargar el modulo para mi tarjeta wireless(ath9k) sale lo siguiente:

```
$modprobe ath9k

```

modprobe:Error:could not insert 'ath9k':Unknown symbol in module,or unknown parameter(see dmesg).

buscando he encontrado este links https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1002532-start-0.html , el cual ya segui pero sigue igual,ademas cuando hago dmesg | tail , no muestra los mensajes del error que me manda modprobe.

Cualquier sugerencia les agradezco de antemano

----------

## brutico

Prueba a compilar el kernel  y  mira a ver si te dejaste  despues de ejecutar... 

```
make -jX 
```

"x son tus nucleos dela cpu". 

Luego ejecuta 

```
make modules_install
```

 y reinicia .

Sino prueba a meterlo también en 

/etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules="atl1c"
```

----------

## cameta

Enable loadable module support  esta seleccionado?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Eso suena mas a que no se ha incluido dentro del kernel al configurarlo y compilarlos.

Verifica que si esta incluido, si no esta allí en el config marcalo como M  y vuelve a re-compilar el kernel.

----------

## pelelademadera

el paquete linux-firmware puede ser necesario tambien...

----------

